# Seis mil vampiros.



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Veo que nuestro entrañable chupasangre ha alcanzado seis mil intervenciones.

Brindo con un buen tequila, acompañado de una sangrita, que supongo será muy de tu agrado.

http://www.google.com.mx/search?hl=...m=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1373&bih=619

¡Salú!


----------



## Vanda

E eu com piscos.!Que continue nos brindando com vampiros e vampirinhos! Gostamos muito de ''ler'' você! Mande mais 6000 logo logo!


----------



## chamyto

¡ Guau ! Enhorabuena por esos 6000 posts .


----------



## Lurrezko

¡6.000 vampiros! Y vampiros de los antiguos, no de esos chupasangres con abdominales gays de serie americana...

Me sumo al aquelarre. Aquí van unas morcillitas de Burgos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Me sumo al *aquelarre*. 

Tu felicitación, *a que la re*cibe con gusto.

Pero como no aparece, estará esperando la noche para salir.


----------



## Lurrezko

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Pero como no aparece, estará esperando la noche para salir.



En eso se parece a mí cuando era joven.


----------



## Calambur

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Me sumo al *aquelarre*.
> 
> Tu felicitación, *a que la re*cibe con gusto.
> Oye, tú: no me robes los trompos, que eso es un calambur.


 
Mi querido vampiro:
Este hilo me ha tomado de sorpresa y lo único que tengo en casa para brindar a tu salud es algo así. La botella nunca fue abierta y la verdad es que no me animo a probarlo, porque sospecho que no es de buena calidad (me la regaló una persona de poco fiar) -¿vos qué opinás?-. 

En fin, si te parece aceptable, la pongo a disposición del personal, y si no, la descargo por la cañería...

*FELICITACIONES POR LOS 6.000, QUE SIEMPRE ES UN GUSTO LEER TUS CONCIENZUDOS COMENTARIOS Y DISFRUTAR DE TU SENTIDO DEL HUMOR.*


----------



## Agró

Felicidades, Eduardo. 
Que viva el humor corrosivo.

Ahí va mi aporte a la fiesta. 

Espero que alcance hasta el Gran Final del Mundo.


----------



## blasita

Me quiero sumar a las felicitaciones que ya has recibido.

¡Muchas Felicidades, Vampiro!  Y que cumplas muchísimos más de la forma que lo haces.


----------



## cbrena

¡6.000 mordidas, bocados o tragos! Glup!

¡Buen provecho y felicidades!


----------



## Nanon

Pues yo me encargaré de los postres. Aquí estoy yo en plena preparación.
Gusto en leerte. ¡Felicidades!


----------



## kreiner

Yo también me sumo a la fiesta, aunque no sé si habrá que esperar a la noche chilena para que el homenajeado se presente.
Muchas felicidades.


----------



## Peterdg

¡¡¡De mi parte también muchas felicidades!!!​


----------



## romarsan

Querido Señor de la Noche, ¡6000!, la cantidad de ayuda, calidez, diversión e ingenio que hay contenida en todas esas líneas. 

Ya veo el castillo, en un momento estaré ahí para agasajarte como mereces. Espérame para el baile, por favor...

Un beso


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡Glup!!, qué sorpresa me han dado.
Pocas veces visito esta sección del foro, y para colmo estoy con montañas de trabajo por estos días, por lo que apenas si he asomado la nariz por algunos hilos.
¿6000 ya?... qué manera de hablar cabezas de pescado…
 

*Juan Jacob Vilalta*: Gracias por la gentileza de abrir el hilo; siempre es un gusto leerte.
*Vanda*: Vandinha querida, qué gusto verte por acá. Un pisco, un vino tinto, lo que sea, será un gusto compartirlo contigo.
*Chamyto*: Gracias por pasar a la fiesta, por lo general se ponen buenas y duran hasta altas horas de alguna noche.
*Lurrezko oinak*: Maestro, se agradece el saludo y el regalo. En cuanto se anime la fiesta imagino que lo veremos en tanga Hello Kitty bailando arriba de la mesa. 
*Calambur*: Querida Vivi, no hay fiesta sin la gatita de uñas más afiladas de WR. Gracias por venir, me encanta leerte, siempre. En cuanto al Artesanos, no es una maravilla, pero tampoco es taaan malo, puedes confiar un poco más en quien te lo regaló (toma esto como una opinión no muy calificada, no suelo tomar mucho pisco, me hace muy mal, me mareo y me caigo al suelo).
*Agró*: Jé, se agradece el buen humor con que te tomas algunos comentarios. Un gusto leerte y aprender un poco de ti. Gracias por tu saludo.
*Blasita*: Bienvenida a la fiesta. Gracias por venir.
*Cbrena*: Buhesa querida, cómo me divierte leerte, jejejejjee, chapeau.
*Nanon*: Anne, que linda sorpresa verte por acá. Un gran abrazo.
*Kreiner*: Amigazo, gracias por el saludo y por avisarme.
*Peterdg*: Se agradece la gentileza. Un gusto leerte cada vez que coincidimos.
*Romarsan*: Querida Ro, esto no sería fiesta sin ti… un beso, gracias por venir. El baile no empieza hasta que llegues, y el primero es para ti.

Y ahora, ¡¡abramos la botella de Calambur. Yo preparo el pisco sour para los aperitivos!!
Un gran abrazo para todos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¡¡6.000 eurazos!! ¡¡Un millón de las antiguas pesetas!!
¡Ah,no! Parece que he confundido algo. Han sido 6.000 ocasiones, ya 6.008, para ir leyendo bien algo que enseña, bien algo que deleita, bien en la mayor parte de los casos, algo que enseña deleitando. 
Que sigan cayendo los miles, Vampiro, que somos muchos a esperarlos.


----------



## Jaén

Compa!!

Me uno a la fiesta con las infalibles *caipirinhas*! Las hay pa' to's los gustos!!

Felicidades por los 6 MIL BRILLANTES POSTS!! Y que vengan muchos miles más.

Un fuerte abrazo, amigo!


----------



## bondia

blasita said:


> Me quiero sumar a las felicitaciones que ya has recibido.
> 
> ¡Muchas Felicidades, Vampiro!  Y que cumplas muchísimos más de la forma que lo haces.



Vampiro, que por mucho tiempo nos vayamos encontrando por aquí.. Un abrazo

Y a ti, Blasita, felicidades atrasaditas! Jope, se me ha desaparecido la tecla del interrogante inicial (o como se llame)


----------



## Metztli

Vampiro... eres mi ídolo!!! sits dousand! dat salot! Yo no vengo porque digo que estoy muy ocupada, pero tú eres el ejemplo de que se puede todo.

Aprovecho la ocasión para enviarte un abrazotote, hermano!


----------



## Colchonero

Y algo de música, ¿no? Niño, seis mil abrazos fuertes.


----------



## Vampiro

*Manuel*: Si de alguien se aprende en este foro es de ti y de tu infinita sabiduría, la que en dosis de fino humor hace de los hilos un paseo.
*Jaén*: Imagino que invitarás a alguna morenaza "ensabanable" a la fiesta 
*Bondia*: Me encanta leerte, ojalá coincidamos más seguido. Un abrazo.
*Metztli*: Aniuski querida, ojalá se te alivie un poco la chamba, que se te extraña mucho.
*Colchonero*: ¡¡Peázo 'e banda, como me gusta!! ¿qué... me has estado leyendo el pensamiento?  Gracias, amigazo.

¡¡Salud por todos!!
_


----------



## Antpax

Joé que despiste, cagüentó. Aquí hay fiestuqui y yo sin pasarme para traer las habituales cervezas, y un poquito de música.

Que todos sabemos que eres el vampiro bueno .


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Antpax said:


> Joé que despiste, cagüentó. Aquí hay fiestuqui y yo sin pasarme para traer las habituales cervezas, y un poquito de música.
> 
> Que todos sabemos que eres el vampiro bueno .




Efestiviguonder, Vampiro III, el Bueno.


----------



## Pinairun

(Me he tomado un trago  de la botella de pisco de Cochiguaz (¡Dios mío, cómo quema!) y me he vuelto lenguaraz). 

Un vampiro a pleno sol, ¿qué clase de vampiro puede ser? ¿Un impostor? No. El mejor, el incombustible, el único en su especie, el que ejerce el vampirismo con total profesionalidad y dedicación: ¡Nuestro dilecto Vampiro!

Brindo a su salud y por muchos seismiles más.


----------



## turi

A mi también se me ha pasado por alto esta celebración, vaya!

Vampiro, espero que sean miles y miles más!!

Un saludo,

Juan


----------



## Vampiro

*Antpax*: Amigazo, se agradece el saludo y los regalos.  Cualquier día de estos organizamos una gira por los museos e iglesias de Madrid.
*Pinairun*: Hemos coincidido poco en los hilos últimamente, aunque también es cierto que me paseo bastante menos por el foro por razones de tiempo.  Me encanta leerte, ojalá nos veamos más seguido.
*Turissa*: Qué gusto verte, Juan, un gran abrazo para ti.



Manuel G. Rey said:


> Efestiviguonder, Vampiro III, el Bueno.


JUA!!!

_


----------



## Ishould haveknown

¡Jo, y yo sin enterarme!.

6.000 abrazos Vampi querido.


----------



## RIU

Uaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaa! ¡Como está el patio!


Jo, me he perdido con este mapa. Menos mal que me han indicado el buen camino. Aunque me he encontrado a algún que otro despistado. Por fin he llegado.


*¡FELICIDADES VAMP! ¡6.000 pero que parecen el triple!*

Las birras ya están en fresco.


----------



## romarsan

RIU said:


> Uaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaa! ¡Como está el patio!
> 
> 
> Jo, me he perdido con este mapa. Menos mal que me han indicado el buen camino. Aunque me he encontrado a algún que otro despistado. Por fin he llegado.
> 
> 
> *¡FELICIDADES VAMP! ¡6.000 pero que parecen el triple!*
> 
> Las birras ya están en fresco.



Se podría decir que fue un trayecto entretenido


----------



## RIU

romarsan said:


> Se podría decir que fue un trayecto entretenido



En efecto, por eso llego tarde.


----------



## Vampiro

*Ishould haveknown*: Gracias, querida Elena, otro abrazo grande para ti.
*RIU*: No sé cómo llegaste siguiendo ese camino, pero qué bueno que estás acá, jé, sobre todo porque veo que no nos faltará cerveza.  Gracias, amigo.
 
Saludos.
_


----------



## RIU

Vampiro said:


> *Ishould haveknown*: Gracias, querida Elena, otro abrazo grande para ti.
> *RIU*: No sé cómo llegaste siguiendo ese camino, pero qué bueno que estás acá, jé, sobre todo porque veo que no nos faltará cerveza.  Gracias, amigo.
> 
> Saludos.
> _



No te creas, que lo mío me costó dejar el sofà de Colcho. ¿Por dónde andará ese granujilla?


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> (Me he tomado un trago de la botella de pisco de Cochiguaz (¡Dios mío, cómo quema!) y me he vuelto *lenguaraz*).
> 
> *Un vampiro a pleno sol,* ¿qué clase de vampiro puede ser? *¿Un impostor?* No. El mejor, el incombustible, el único en su especie, el que ejerce el vampirismo con total profesionalidad y dedicación: ¡Nuestro dilecto Vampiro!
> 
> Brindo a su salud y por muchos seismiles más.
> *Y es verdad que parecen el triple...*


Hola, *Eduardo*:

Mirá: acabo de despertar de la "mona" que me pesqué con el Cochiguaz ese... Te entiendo que el pisco te maree y te caigas (yo no me morí porque para liquidar a un "yoyega" hay que pasarle por encima con un tanque Sherman, ¡que si no!... (¡qué atrasada vivo, pardiez!); pero si hasta *Pinairun* se nos ha puesto lenguaraz.


En fin, que el _post_ de Pina ha hecho que me acordara de cierto murciélago y de ciertos impostores, y como no puedo con mi genio, aquí dejo un regalito: _El idioma de los gatos_, de Spencer Holst.
Seguro que muchos lo conocen, y otros, no.

No se pierdan "El murciélago rubio" (página 16) y "Otro impostor" (página 11), que son los que vienen a cuento... y de paso se (re)leen el resto. Es una perlita.

Cariños, besos y abrazos a todos... que la mona ha hecho que me levante de madrugada y me sienta buena.


----------



## Canela Mad

Felicidades, que vengan pronto los otros seismil.


----------



## Vampiro

*Vivi*:  Jajajajaa!!! ¿El Cochiguaz te dejó con hachazo?
Hace años que no se me pasa la mano con el pisco, la resaca es horrible.
Gracias por el regalo, buenísimo.


*Canela Mad*: No sé si llegaré a otros seis mil, pero en eso estamos.  Un abrazo, gracias por tu saludo.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡Qué gusto, señor! Qué pena que me da que te sigas achicharrando al sol, justamente vos, un vampiro consumado. Tenés que pedir pase para Transilvania, estimado.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Vampiro, vengo tan atrasado porque recién llegué aquí de rebote.

Aunque no nos encontramos mucho, igual disfruto de tus mensajes. Así que aquí van mis felicidades atrasadas, y sigue acompañándonos como hasta ahora.

Ah, y aunque ya se hayan tomado todo el Cochiguaz disponible, igual me ofrezco para prepararles el que puede que sea el mejor pisco sour de sus vidas (sin falsa modestia; es lo que dicen los que lo toman).

Por último, a título informativo para el público en general, y con la sabiduría que me dan los años y la práctica (a mí no me botan unas cuantas copas de pisco). Para mi gusto, el Cochiguaz es el mejor de los piscos del nivel "corriente"; de hecho, es el que prefiero para preparar pisco sour (claro que para eso lo uso en su variedad de 35º). Y si alguien quiere consejos sobre piscos de calidad superior, aquí tiene un experto en la materia que con gusto le ofrece su asesoría sin costo.


----------



## Bloodsun

*¡Seis mil vampiros!*  ¡Qué peligro! Sobre todo vampiros de colmillos tan afilados como los tuyos...  Esto termina de demostrar la inmortalidad de tales criaturas: sos eterno, Vampiro, y te proyectás al infinito y más allá. *Muchas felicidades.* Siempre es un gusto leer tus comentarios, así, recién sacados del horno sin ninguna máscara ni filtro... 

Como veo que todos te obsequian con bebidas alcohólicas y/o sangre en _sachet_, no puedo evitar imaginar cómo quedarás después de tanto festejo. Así que mi aportación va para el día después, el remedio infaltable para la resaca.


Salute.


----------



## swift

Don Oldy Nuts, ¿esa asesoría incluye las muestras?

Eduardo, compañero:

Comparto con los amigos que ya te han saludado no sólo la admiración por tu país y su gente sino la simpatía hacia ti y -casi diría- la afición a tus posts.

Muchas gracias por todo lo que aportas a los foros. 

Un abrazo,


José


----------



## Oldy Nuts

swift said:


> Don Oldy Nuts, ¿esa asesoría incluye las muestras?
> ...
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> José



Ah, si mi bolsillo tuviera esa capacidad...


----------



## Vanda

Vampiro, você está quase nos 7000 e ainda estamos comemorando os 6000!  Isto que é uma grande comemoração!


----------



## Vampiro

Mis disculpas a todos por la demora.
Estoy pasando unos días de terror en el trabajo.
 
*Adolfo Afogutu*: Estimado, voy a tener que actualizar mis datos, lo de “achicharrándome” ya no vale.  Sol hay, de hecho extraño las nubes y un poco de lluvia.  Pero hace un frío de pelarse donde estoy.
Gracias por tu saludo, un gran abrazo.
 
*Oldy Nuts*: Qué gusto verte por acá.  Tienes razón, coincidimos poco, quizá porque ya no visito muy a menudo el GV, me he quedado en el Sólo Español y raras visitas al Café Cultural.  En cuanto al pisco, así como pasa con el vino, es difícil encontrar un pisco malo en Chile, pero haberlos haylos.  Cualquiera a partir de los 35° puede considerarse de calidad más que aceptable y el Cochiguaz supera con creces la media, sin ser ninguna maravilla.  Claro, si lo comparamos con un Bou Barroeta de 50° es un vinagrillo, pero estamos hablando de licores producidos en un país donde sabemos cómo se hacen estas cosas.
Gracias por pasar a saludar.   Te tomo la palabra, espero que podamos compartir un pisco sour.
 
*Bloodsun*: Jejejejeee, al infinito virtual y más allá.  Te agradezco tu saludo y tu regalo, me vendrá bien.  Siempre es un gusto leerte, le das vida a los hilos.  Un abrazo.
 
*Swift*: José, amigazo, siempre es un gusto encontrate en los hilos.  Hay que seguir posteando, que el mundo se va a acabar.   Mi hija estuvo en Costa Rica y volvió encantada con tu país.
Gracias por tu saludo.
 
Gracias a todos.
Me voy a “pasear” bajo el sol que parece dibujado… no calienta ná de ná.
 
 
(Vandinha: A este ritmo quién sabe cuándo llegaré a los 7000...)
_


----------



## francisgranada

Querido Vampiro, es la primera vez que visito esta pagina (hilo) y visto que se trata de un evento de *importancia **internacional*, no puedo faltar ni yo con mis felicitaciones. Tus comentarios los leo con muchísimo gusto (p.e. ultimamente me has mandado a rezar 50 avemarías...). 

No lo sé, si tienes algunas informaciones sobre tu bisbisabuela (o _tetris_abuela) húngara, la condesa Isabel Báthory, que no solo bebía sangre, pero también se bañaba en ella ... 

Te envío unas botellas del famoso vino tinto húngaro 
 Egri Bikavér (= *Sangre **de Toro *de Eger). Felicidades y chinchín!


----------



## Vampiro

francisgranada said:


> Querido Vampiro, es la primera vez que visito esta pagina (hilo) y visto que se trata de un evento de *importancia **internacional*, no puedo faltar ni yo con mis felicitaciones. Tus comentarios los leo con muchísimo gusto (p.e. ultimamente me has mandado a rezar 50 avemarías...).
> 
> No lo sé, si tienes algunas informaciones sobre tu bisbisabuela (o _tetris_abuela) húngara, la condesa Isabel Báthory, que no solo bebía sangre, pero también se bañaba en ella ...
> 
> Te envío unas botellas del famoso vino tinto húngaro
> Egri Bikavér (= *Sangre **de Toro *de Eger). Felicidades y chinchín!


Y diez padrenuestros, no lo olvides.

De la bisabuela se cuentan historias, pero todas son calumnias creadas por los hombres lobo, que mueren de envidia por el linaje de nuestra familia.
Te agradezco el regalazo, no he probado aún el vino húngaro y al menos de presentación se ve muy bien.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## oa2169

Llego tardísimo Vampiro a tu fiesta. Muchísimas felicitaciones.

Te regalo este libro, el cual me deja tranquila pues tu eres uno de ellos.

Un abrazo fuerte y no muerdas mi cuello.


----------



## Vampiro

oa2169 said:


> Un abrazo fuerte y no muerdas mi cuello.


Con esa foto en tu avatar me la pones difícil...

Gracias por tu regalo y por el saludo.
Siempre es grato encontrarte en los hilos.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo mejor es la babilla que se te escapa entre los colmillos. De lo mejor de estos foros.


----------



## Vampiro

XiaoRoel said:


> Lo mejor es la babilla que se te escapa entre los colmillos. De lo mejor de estos foros.


Viniendo de quien viene, eso es mucho más que un cumplido.
Gracias, Xiao, un abrazo.
_


----------



## ninux

¡Felicidades!
Tus ocurrencias divertidas han sido para mí momentos de puro delirio. 
Me gustan tus intervenciones, y explicaciones, breves y entretenidas.
¡Buenapo, cumpa!


----------



## Vampiro

Gracias, *ninux*, me gusta mucho leerte también.  Un gusto encontrarte en los hilos.
Un abrazo.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Bueh, no llego demasiado tarde - por lo menos sólo has pasado 149 de los seis mil. 

Ahora, eso fue el mes pasado. Vengo con las orejas gachas, pero juro que he leído los seis mil posts. Especialmente los que han desaparecido.

Besos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Valeria Mesalina said:


> pero juro que he leído los seis mil posts.



¿En papel, o electrónicamente?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¿En papel, o electrónicamente?



En pergamino, que estamos en Transilvania.


----------



## RIU

Tiene su qué, leer en pergaminos, no te creas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Bueh, no llego demasiado tarde - por lo menos sólo has pasado 149 de los seis mil.
> 
> Ahora, eso fue el mes pasado. Vengo con las orejas gachas, pero juro que he leído los seis mil posts. Especialmente los que han desaparecido.
> 
> Besos



Nunca es tarde, Valeria, si la dicha es buena.


----------



## RIU

Mola. ¿Vamos a enmierdar este hilo ahora? Jo, ya no hay respeto por nada.


----------



## Vampiro

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Bueh, no llego demasiado tarde - por lo menos sólo has pasado 149 de los seis mil.
> 
> Ahora, eso fue el mes pasado. Vengo con las orejas gachas, pero juro que he leído los seis mil posts. Especialmente los que han desaparecido.
> 
> Besos


Gracias, Valeria.
Como dice Manuel, nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, y es genial tenerte aquí.
Un besazo.
_


----------

